# Cubase Sample Rate Conversion



## BenG (Sep 25, 2015)

Quick Question!

I am working on a project and accidentally had the sample rate set 44.1K (instead of 48K).

When I try to change the sample rate, Cubase asks...

-Whether I should convert the audio files to the new rate?
-Do you want to keep audio events at the same sample position?

What should I be choosing moving forward if I don't a at anything to change?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 25, 2015)

Assuming you want 48, I think yes to convert and no to sample position (so that it stays in the same place in the timeline).


----------



## BenG (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks and I really appreciate the help!

I am now asked "Do you want to keep the source files in the Pool directory?"
Yes?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm assuming that it'll create new files so the source files aren't necessary. Having said that, I don't think it hurts to leave them in the pool.


----------



## BenG (Sep 26, 2015)

Everything worked perfectly,
except the audio file got distorted:/

Luckily I just imported the audio from the video separately and it seems to work great. 

Thanks!


----------

